# Removal of cystic mass elbow



## PennyG (Feb 27, 2014)

Attempting to code the removal of a cystic mass from the elbow.  Confused as to whether I should use excision or extripation.  Can anyone offer any guidance on this?


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (Feb 27, 2014)

You may want to post this under the orthopedic heading.  It may lead to more responses.


----------

